# [Resolved] urlmon.dll error message please help!



## rayback (Jul 5, 2003)

Hello!

I've got a problem with my Internet Explorer 6.
When I click the search button in search sites (yahoo, google, icq.com search) I get an error report, that says that something is wrong with the file urlmon.dll, and It gives me two options, to send a report or not to send, If I dont send, the window is closed and a new IE6 is opened.
I tried to uninstall IE6 with a program called IEradicator, and reinstall it, as soon as I checked for the problem again and went into one of the search sites the program was solved!
When I closed the window and opened a new explorer, and went into the search site again, the same problem occured.

Please Help!
Thanks
Rayback


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the *regsvr32 urlmon.dll* suggestion does not resolve things, or even if it does, I'd suggest posting a copy/paste of the HijackThis Scanlog to see if anything is amiss there:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

The problem can also be caused by a corrupt Temporary Internet or History cache and you should try deleting those through Internet Options.

Finally, go to Add/Remove programs > Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair and try running the IE Repair Tool.


----------



## rayback (Jul 5, 2003)

I've tried to delete Temporary Internet Files as well as cookies through the internet options menu, didn't help.
Also Tried to repair IE6 few times, didn't help.

Can you give me please more information about the HiJack, what exactly is it? should I download it?

Thanks again
Ray


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The link should give you all the info you need. It displays a detailed list of your startup configuration, including the registry entries associated with the search features -- which are often "hijacked" by illegitimate progams. Cleaning these out if present may be the key to the problem.

You can also review this for further details on it: http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/htlogtutorial.html

I'm assuming you have the proper version of urlmon.dll -- IE Repair would have told you if it was incompatible. The only 'fix' for urlmon errors that occasionally works is a DOS level cleanup of the Internet cache, but I don't think that's what is involved here.


----------



## rayback (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey man!

Thanks for the help! I solved the problem!
I've downloaded a program called HiJackThis, and found some tricky URL entry that messed up my searches!...

Thanks!
Rayback


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome. I'd still suggest you post the log here though, there may be other entries you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## rayback (Jul 5, 2003)

Alright, I attached the log file to this post.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hardly see any leaner than that -- you're good to go!


----------



## rayback (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey, big thanks man!

-Ray


----------



## gordonmytuba (Jul 15, 2003)

-I tried the IE Repair Utility in Ctrl Panel>Add/Remove Programs
-tried deleting c:\windows\temp files, nothing
-cleared History, Temp Internet files, caches, etc...
-tried that HiJackThis.exe program. Seemed like alot of stuff in there, so I'm going to fix it the old fashioned way...
Wipeout the HD, and reinstall ME from scratch.


----------



## BigChief (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm having a problem searching on yahoo's main page.
I downloaded SpyBot and HiJack and fixed the things I new were wrong.
The error reads:
"Explorer has caused an error in URLMON.DLL."
This only occurs when clicking certain "search" buttons. Other search buttons at the bottom of yahoo and on other pages still work.

Here's my log. I'd appreciate it very much if you could help me out! Thank you.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 2:29:20 PM, on 7/15/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\MOTMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB02.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\MY DOWNLOAD FILES\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yie6/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yie6/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yie6/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride=;localhost;<local>
R3 - URLSearchHook: {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D28-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_0_8_6.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFA5} - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\FJBJ.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_0_8_6.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBMMKBD] usbmmkbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb02.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVAPlayer] C:\Program Files\SVA Player\SVAPLAYER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shell] C:\WINDOWS/DOWNLO~1/tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mslogon lptt01] "C:\Program Files\mslogon\mslogon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launcher] "C:\Program Files\KFH\cl\launcher.exe" /P
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Startup: DLHelperEXE.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .ofb: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPONFLOW.DLL
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.yahoo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pyramids - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pyt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Go Fish - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/zt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Canasta - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/yt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

BigChief, welcome to TSG: we'd have preferred you start a separate topic rather than 'piggyback', but try this for the problem.

Check and 'fix' these entries in HijackThis' ScanLog. Close IE before clicking 'fix'

R3 - URLSearchHook: {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFA5} - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\FJBJ.DLL

A good idea to remove this as well, though not related to your current problem:

O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com

I'd also recommend dumping Find Fast, which is just a resource hog that causes unnecessary hard drive usage.


----------



## BigChief (Jul 15, 2003)

That is amazing! Thank you so much. That was driving me absolutely crazy, but everything is working fine now.
Great job!
Thanks again.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome. As you can see by other current threads on the board, we're getting hit with a bunch of these today for some reason!

Note: anyone wishing individualized help with this problem should start a NEW thread and post a copy of their HijackThis ScanLog there


----------

